# pre/post workouts



## Joe (Mar 10, 2011)

you guys use anything good for pre workouts? i have heard NOexplode seems to work for alot of people but i havent tried it. i am currently using Cell Tech for my creatine post workout. it seems to work pretty well but it really doesnt taste all that well. Just trying to figure it out. it never hurts to look studly when your out there. haha. Also have any of you guys messed with Pro Hormones? any ideas...


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 10, 2011)

I go to GNC, get these pre/post packs.  Take pills before the work out, work out, have a protein shake and the post pills packets.  

Can't remember what they're called though, and don't work out enough to know if there's really a lot of gain for me.  Figure when I do work out, might as well stack things in favor of building muscle.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 10, 2011)

Stay away from pro hormones, etc. Its useless unless being a musclehead is your career. In my opinion, weight lifting and exercise should be totally beneficial to the body- adding stuff like that adds complications down the road. 

Preworkouts? Not a huge fan, once again they are something I'd imagine can't be good for you to use for long periods on a regular basis. That being said, NOXplode is probably the best mixable. Its pretty potent, make sure you start small when using it at first. Stay AWAY from Jack3d. I just tried AmiN.O.Energy, and have found it to be a better replacement to coffee than a preworkout. My favorite is ABB Speed Stack. Doesn't RUSH to you, and it burns longer than the mixables I have found. I use them only on days when I feel like I have nothing in me to lift.

Cell Tech is a good post, also doesn't hurt to drink it first thing when you wake up. Don't worry about taste, sacrifice a few minutes of taste bud torture for the benefits. Dark Matter is also another very good, and is what I use. I drink a serving immediately once I put down my last weight. It has worked well for me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 10, 2011)

Personally, I like carb loading preworkout then, simple sugars followed by protein post workout. Natural and proven....


----------



## Joe (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input! Yea I like the results I have seen with cell tech. Feels like I get bigger everyday. on no workoutdaysi start with a morning serving. Pro hormones werent really something I would try, just wondering. Im thinking about the no explode tho, its on sale at rite aid. I really dont care about beneficial, I just want to get big haha partially kidding   thanks for the imput guys. Sorry if post was rard to read, droid is hardto type in the forum


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2011)

In all seriousness, my buddy uses Celltech and loves it. I also have a buddy that uses NoExplode and likes it as well. I'm just not a fan of them. Plus I don't go to the gym all that often due to getting a damn good workout every day at work.


----------



## fit4duty (Mar 11, 2011)

1st thing you need to do is read a book:


Nutrient Timing – the definitive work based off of the authors (PhDs) research

The Performance Zone – same info watered down for the lay public

Each gives you an overview as to how to structure your meals and supplementation to get the most out of each. What you have to understand is that all of the supplements in the world won’t help you if you don’t learn how to eat. That includes pre- and post-workout nutrition. Supplementation by design is supposed to _enhance_ not replace real food. For most people you included, the money spent on the latest whatever would be better served if you bought and prepared high quality food. If your baseline nutrition is inadequate the supplementation is just going to bring you to a normal level of functioning. *You won’t really get the true benefits of supplementation until you eat and train in a manner that creates the internal physiological environment for the stuff to do what it says it could do.* Until that happens you are just creating expensive urine. And the results you do get are short lived and dependant on your purchasing power as opposed to the actual work you do. Educate yourself:


Learn how to eat

Learn how to train

Learn how to supplement

In that order


----------



## Joe (Mar 11, 2011)

I was 205 about 3 months ago. Being only 5' 7'' I was a baloon of waste. Now im down to 180 and starting to put muscle back on. My diet completely changed. I cut out all soda and sugary drinks. now its mostly iced tea and water and the occasional g2 gatorade. Fast food maybe once every couple weeks (cant believe how much money I have saved) try to eat as much veggies and lean meat/fish as possible. So far my diet is where I am comfortable with. Train 5 days a week at the gym and hike on the weekend. Sunday is nascar... To the point I can run 4 miles wih a 9 min pace. Bench is 245 squat is about the same. Ive been steadyat the gym for about 3 weeks now and definely seeing gains in mass. I just want a little boost. My goal is not to look like some skinny twig man. I want my work shirts on swoll  haha whats agood protein powder thats not full of too much filler junk?


----------



## rfd521 (Mar 17, 2011)

Joe said:


> I was 205 about 3 months ago. Being only 5' 7'' I was a baloon of waste. Now im down to 180 and starting to put muscle back on. My diet completely changed. I cut out all soda and sugary drinks. now its mostly iced tea and water and the occasional g2 gatorade. Fast food maybe once every couple weeks (cant believe how much money I have saved) try to eat as much veggies and lean meat/fish as possible. So far my diet is where I am comfortable with. Train 5 days a week at the gym and hike on the weekend. Sunday is nascar... To the point I can run 4 miles wih a 9 min pace. Bench is 245 squat is about the same. Ive been steadyat the gym for about 3 weeks now and definely seeing gains in mass. I just want a little boost. My goal is not to look like some skinny twig man. I want my work shirts on swoll  haha whats agood protein powder thats not full of too much filler junk?



I tried MuscleMilk, until it came out that many of their flavors contain high amounts of heavy metals (arsenic, etc.)  I used to never take anything pre- or post-workout.  I actually just drink a large glass of chocolate milk post-workout.(Has all the protein and nutrients you really need to rebuild)  I may eat some high-protein snack (meat) before a workout, but I don't like anything like the NOexplode.  Those raise heart rate, core temp. and make you begin to sweat before doing any work. (Can't be good on your body!!!)  Anyway, long answer to one that could have used a short answer haha!


----------



## rfd521 (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, and by the way, keep up the good work Joe!!!  Loving the dedication and the results it seems you're getting... don't stop until you get where you want to be (and then don't stop, maintain!!!)


----------



## Joe (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks alot rfd. its a work in progress. its hard to stay motivated. work has been hectic this week and to top it off im driving like an hr after work to turn in apps and anywhere thats hiring a basic. its horrible in Ca


----------



## fit4duty (Mar 22, 2011)

*Nutrient Timing*

here is a little primer on nutrient timing. easy read, good practical information


----------



## TalonRescue (Apr 13, 2011)

I found dymatize xpand xtreme to be the best pre-workout mix, but you've got to load up on protein as well, so I also take Dymatize Elite Whey and a few scoops of MRM's BCAA powder


----------



## BLS-upcomer (May 2, 2011)

I like Gold Standard 100% whey Protein Isolates, Double Rich Chocolate for my post workout protein............use milk and add some all natural unsalted peanut butter its a nice little treat and taste good too. 

For a pre-workout I use Jack3d, works good! I used to use Noexplode, didn't really like it at all. Hope this helps


----------

